# TomCat 3032 trigger question



## TomCat211 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum, and hope I can get some good info on a particular Beretta firearm.
I have a TomCat 3032, .32ACP semi auto hand gun.
It shoots well, and is a great carry size. 
The problem is I cannot get much practice with it because after a couple of mags my finger is too sore to pull the trigger.
This does not happen with any other hand guns of .22 or 9 mm calibers.

So, any suggestions on how I can replace the skinny trigger with something wider that won't dig in so hard? 
I've looked for a trigger shoe, but have only found them for shotguns. I've also tried to shoot with different trigger finger positions (pad, joint, middle pad).

My weak hand is worse, arthritis wise, so switching to that hand will not solve my problem.

I know, I'm an old fart with sensitive fingers, so please spare me those comments. 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

You aren't going to be able to find a trigger shoe for the Beretta, 'Tomcat'. What you can do is to wear something like, 'bicycle' or, 'shooting' gloves while you're practicing. (You know, the gloves with padded fingers.) Another thing you can do is to get yourself a Pearce, wraparound, soft rubber grip. (You may have to dremel out an enlarged notch on the left-hand side for today's longer safety levers.)

I've got tendonitis in my well overused older hands. Another thing I do is to wear Ace wrist bandages while I'm shooting for any appreciable length of time. (It works! I haven't dropped a $1,000 dollar + pistol, yet!) If you're tensing your hand on the shot trying more to manage the recoil rather than fighting to overcome it. Normally the Beretta 3032 has a very mild recoil; so, as long as you're firing single-action, I don't really see a problem. 'Old', by the way, is the reward each of us gets for having outlived the competition. :smt002










(I blew the picture up in order to show you the safety lever cutout.)

Amazon.com: Pearce Grips Gun Fits Beretta Bobcat and Tomcat Wraparound Grips: Sports & Outdoors

GripSwell Ergonomic Shooting Gloves 
GripSwell Ergonomic Shooting Gloves


----------



## TomCat211 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks, Glock Doc...I'll try the glove idea.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know what it is about Beretta and their .22 / .32 pocket guns. For the most part, they are very hard to operate effectively. I have two model 21A's, and both of the triggers are atrocious. The safety is pretty much a joke to operate with your finger. 

Still not sure why I have them. I guess at one time, I got a good deal on them. Another thing I have noticed, is that quality control on them varies greatly.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Got a.32 Tomcat Inox, fit and finish excellent. Very accurate and the trigger is great.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Got a.32 Tomcat Inox, fit and finish excellent. Very accurate and the trigger is great.


I'll have to check and see if the two model 21A's that I have, were made in the USA. :anim_lol:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I'll have to check and see if the two model 21A's that I have, were made in the USA. :anim_lol:


Actually my 3032 Inox is made in the good ole USA. My step father had a .25 Jetfire made in Italy.

The 3032 shoots very accurate for its size and sights and has never bobbled once and the trigger is good both DA/SA. It's a loud little puppy. I'd buy another one in a heartbeat.

Many that own these mouse guns don't believe they have recoil bars/springs and likewise many go to town on them like a range gun and that may be where they might be having problems. I haven't shot mine too much recently, but I'd trust it to shoot.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TomCat211 said:


> The problem is I cannot get much practice with it because after a couple of mags my finger is too sore to pull the trigger.


It gives you a hard time in SA as well, mine is about 4lbs? I'd call Beretta, maybe they can help, or go to a trigger savvy gunsmith that knows Beretta"s?


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

Pull the hammer back, cock it, and shoot it in Single Action Mode.

Or sell it, lots of folks looking to buy one and, since they aren't currently being produced, can't find them anywhere.


----------

